# advent 4211-c drivers PLEASE HELP



## Jiffybag (Mar 13, 2010)

please help me, i am in need for some drivers to finish of the re-build of my machine. i cant find them for the life of me. 

They are the following:

Ethernet Controller

Network Controller

please help me i dont no where else to look, ive been through loads of forums and everywhere i can think to look and still no luck.


many thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The Advent 4211C is a rebadged MSI Wind U100 (see here for a list of all Advent laptop/notebook model numbers).

You can get the drivers from here or here.


----------



## Jiffybag (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks for your fast reply but when i choose the first ehre nothing happens and the downloads wont work on the second here.?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

They all work ok for me. Try copy/pasting these into your address bar instead.....

Advent model numbers - http://www.adventsupport.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=4736

Drivers link 1 - http://eu.msi.com/product/nb/U100.html#/?div=Driver&os=All

Drivers link 2 - http://www.notebook-driver.com/msi/msi-wind-u100-netbook-drivers-for-windows-xp-and-linux/


----------



## Jiffybag (Mar 13, 2010)

see attached... on any i try to download


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi see if this works realtek lan MSI Global ? Download Center
when you say network do you mean wifi


----------

